# WEB worms hi/in trees



## bsa_bob (Oct 31, 2010)

What is a good preventitive to rid my hardwoods of these critters. What do i spray on the ground? I wrapped burlap around the trees and stopped most of them on one tree. There has to be a different way to go bout this. I kiled a ton of bees [underground bees] with gasoline and a burning rag. Does somone have a way he/or she does this?They got passed my burlap, after the wind tore it to shreds, can i spray ?and what on the ground/if this is the proper way.....and an ideal time to do this?help my trees look bad bob s


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

The only way I know is to have the trees sprayed by a professional tree co.


----------



## bsa_bob (Oct 31, 2010)

Any recomendations for diy type worm killing strategy


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

http://insects.about.com/od/insectpests/f/fallwebworm.htm

google is you're friend


----------

